# recall info



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

some information United Pet Group Voluntarily Expands Recall of Nutritional Supplements For Dogs to Include Additional Tablet and Powdered-Form Products for Dogs and Cats Because of Possible Salmonella Health Risk


on recent recalls for supplements for dogs and cats


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

So, I'm wondering why they have taken down this information about the supplement recalls? Anyone have any ideas why they do this.


----------



## papillonsandpitbulls (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting this; it was sent to me about a week ago. I was using one of the supplements so I'm glad I saw it!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ear powder tainted with salmonella? Now I've heard it all....LOL


----------

